# BSF Jawan’s Wife Claims Husband Missing Since His Video Went Viral



## rott

Tej Bahadur Yadav, the Border Security Force (BSF) jawan who alleged that Indian soldiers are living under deplorable conditions in a Facebook post has gone missing, his wife said.
In a Facebook post, supposedly posted by the wife on his personal page, she claimed that Yadav has been missing since Monday evening.
"I haven't spoken to my husband since yesterday evening," she wrote Hindi, "and we have no idea where he is or how he is doing."
Yadav’s Facebook video describing the problems that soldiers have to go through went viral recently. Home Minister Rajnath Singh also responded to it, saying that a probe was initiated.
BSF, however, has denied all charges. BSF claimed that Yadav was an alcoholic and a regular offender.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Safriz

That's world's largest democracy for you. 
Get kidnapped if you raise voice

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

that's what the Jawan got for serving in the Indian military. "BSF claimed that Yadav was an alcoholic and a regular offender."

wow, just defame the guy will pointing how shitty Indian military is.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## grey boy 2

Life as "Whistle Blowers" in the biggest democracy on the planet earth

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## rott

Hopefully she gets to hear from him soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mamluk

I think he knew the consequences, yet he decided to expose the Indian terrorist forces' corrupt officials. Well done brave jawan.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## rott

Forgot to post the link.... 

https://www.thequint.com/india/2017...ms-husband-missing-since-his-video-went-viral

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

rott said:


> Hopefully she gets to hear from him soon.


he's probably dead. Indian military leader will say he "fell" off a cliff while in a drunken stage

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## rott

Jlaw said:


> he's probably dead. Indian military leader will say he "fell" off a cliff while in a drunken stage


Yea, I hope he's not dead though. Just taken in for questioning.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bdslph

i dont like BSF of what they have done but the thing is that it is there solider and they should take care of him
wish he comes bak to his wife 
if he is dead then they will make it look like he took drugs and alcohol 

this is what happen in a democratic nation so stop complaning about dictator country

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## razgriz19

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> I think he knew the consequences, yet he decided to expose the Indian terrorist forces' corrupt officials. Well done brave jawan.



If you watch the video, he said exactly that. He said "they might do something to him when the video goes online, so make it viral and the whole world can see military establishment's corruption."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anish

http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...jawan-after-video-on-food/article17020865.ece

*BSF transfers jawan after video on food*

*Get a life Chinese losers*




rott said:


> Forgot to post the link....
> 
> https://www.thequint.com/india/2017...ms-husband-missing-since-his-video-went-viral


*She said "I haven't spoken to my husband since yesterday evening," she wrote Hindi, "and we have no idea where he is or how he is doing."
Where was it said he is missing?*

*Read the article before posting something like that..*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

The food doesnt look that bad.

I grew up poor and had less to eat. PVA soldiers in Korea had less to eat. The army is not known for good food.

Quantity of food is serious and this guy has a point. Quality and taste is secondary.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Divergent

That's awful. I hope he returns safe and sound to his family

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PïXëL

Anish said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...jawan-after-video-on-food/article17020865.ece
> 
> *BSF transfers jawan after video on food*
> 
> *Get a life Chinese losers*
> 
> 
> 
> *She said "I haven't spoken to my husband since yesterday evening," she wrote Hindi, "and we have no idea where he is or how he is doing."
> Where was it said he is missing?*
> 
> *Read the article before posting something like that..*


Don't mind them..Let these perplex enjoy..


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

as per BSF he was drunk and regular offender so how they put a drunk and regular offender to most critical point how a regular offender didn't get court marshal ho an drunk and regular officer was on duty is this is the stander of indian army 

ADMIT THE TRUTH THESE ARE THE REASONS DUE TO WHICH GAYDIAN ARMY HAS THE HIGHEST SUCIDE RATES AND WITH THAT THEY HAVE HIGHEST NUMBER OF CASE FIELD AGAINST THEIR SOLDIERS OF RAPING OTHER WOMENS

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PïXëL

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> as per BSF he was drunk and regular offender so how they put a drunk and regular offender to most critical point how a regular offender didn't get court marshal ho an drunk and regular officer was on duty is this is the stander of indian army
> 
> ADMIT THE TRUTH THESE ARE THE REASONS DUE TO WHICH GAYDIAN ARMY HAS THE HIGHEST SUCIDE RATES AND WITH THAT THEY HAVE HIGHEST NUMBER OF CASE FIELD AGAINST THEIR SOLDIERS OF RAPING OTHER WOMENS


He got court marshaled on 2010 dimwit ****..Say same about your army & mass grave in Baluchistan


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

AND NOW THEY HAVE PIC OF HIS WIFE AND SHE IS BEAUTIFUL NOW SHE IS IN BIG DANGER AS MANY GAYDIANS WILL TRY TO RAPE HER BY GIVING EXCUSE THAT HIS HUSBAND IS TRAITOR AND THEY BOTH DESERVE PUNISHMENT 

MAY GOD SAVE HER


----------



## Arbab Imdad

BSF, however, has denied all charges. BSF claimed that Yadav was an alcoholic and a regular offender.
Yadav was an alcoholic but we saw their food their paratha what about about their?



Source: https://defence.pk/threads/bsf-jawa...ce-his-video-went-viral.471931/#ixzz4VQbUkVPI


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

PïXëL said:


> He got court marshaled on 2010 dimwit ****..Say same about your army & mass grave in Baluchistan


wao gaydians now where are the those mas graves are and while we have searched and didn't found any 

how do you know where they are ???
this also means either you guys wer their at that time or you are the one who made it 

THAT VERY AMAZING TO KNOW A GUY WHO WAS COURT MARSHAL GOT POSTED ON MOST SENSITIVE BOARDER POST WAO I AM SURPRISED


----------



## rott

Anish said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...jawan-after-video-on-food/article17020865.ece
> 
> *BSF transfers jawan after video on food*
> 
> *Get a life Chinese losers*
> 
> 
> 
> *She said "I haven't spoken to my husband since yesterday evening," she wrote Hindi, "and we have no idea where he is or how he is doing."
> Where was it said he is missing?*
> 
> *Read the article before posting something like that..*


Read the fucking link, turd skin.

https://www.thequint.com/india/2017...ms-husband-missing-since-his-video-went-viral

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Naara-e-Mastana

indian armed forces are as corrupt as their political parties.


----------



## PïXëL

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> wao gaydians now where are the those mas graves are and while we have searched and didn't found any
> 
> how do you know where they are ???
> this also means either you guys wer their at that time or you are the one who made it
> 
> THAT VERY AMAZING TO KNOW A GUY WHO WAS COURT MARSHAL GOT POSTED ON MOST SENSITIVE BOARDER POST WAO I AM SURPRISED


Shut up kid..
It's natural you being defensive..


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

PïXëL said:


> He got court marshaled on 2010 dimwit ****..Say same about your army & mass grave in Baluchistan



AND BY THE WAY PAKISTAN ARMY DON'T HAVE COMPLAINS LIKE YOURS


----------



## Anish

rott said:


> Read the fucking link, turd skin.


* I read it meager.
Where does it say he is missing except the title?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

PïXëL said:


> Shut up kid..
> It's natural you being defensive..



LOL THAT'S THE FRUSTRATION YOU ARE SHOWING 

TRUTH IS ALWAYS BITTER IN TASTE 

TRY TO PROVE YOUR CLAIMS WITH EVIDENCE IF YOU HAVE ANY AND SHUT ME UP WITH TRUTH IDIOT


----------



## rott

Anish said:


> * I read it meager.
> Where does it say he is missing except the title?*


Exactly! The title says it all.


----------



## baajey

the wife was ....sorry is, a habitual drunkard as well and a regular viewer of shitty indian dramas


----------



## PïXëL

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> LOL THAT'S THE FRUSTRATION YOU ARE SHOWING
> 
> TRUTH IS ALWAYS BITTER IN TASTE
> 
> TRY TO PROVE YOUR CLAIMS WITH EVIDENCE IF YOU HAVE ANY AND SHUT ME UP WITH TRUTH IDIOT


Why would I be frustrated over Pakistani postulation?
You should have known by now your opinion is less than a squat to be relevant..


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

PïXëL said:


> Why would I be frustrated over Pakistani postulation?
> You should have known by now your opinion is less than a squat to be relevant..



SEE THIS IS WHAT YOU SHITY PEOPLE ARE WHEN YOU ARE UNABLE TO MAKE OTHER BELIEVES ON YOUR LIES YOU *** HOLES START SHOWING YOUR OKAT BY ABUSIVE WORDS GO ON RANDIYAN I KNOW HOW SHITTY YOU ARE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> SEE THIS IS WHAT YOU SHITY PEOPLE ARE WHEN YOU ARE UNABLE TO MAKE OTHER BELIEVES ON YOUR LIES YOU *** HOLES START SHOWING YOUR OKAT BY ABUSIVE WORDS GO ON RANDIYAN I KNOW HOW SHITTY YOU ARE


They are just being defensive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Anish

rott said:


> Exactly! The title says it all.


Where is the claim for that mentioned in title?
His wife said she hasn't talked for one day which doesn't prove he is missing. BSF official statement is he has been transferred.BSF has also mentioned where & the designation he has been transferred to
So how come you are vindicating the title?


----------



## baajey

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> SEE THIS IS WHAT YOU SHITY PEOPLE ARE WHEN YOU ARE UNABLE TO MAKE OTHER BELIEVES ON YOUR LIES YOU *** HOLES START SHOWING YOUR OKAT BY ABUSIVE WORDS GO ON RANDIYAN I KNOW HOW SHITTY YOU ARE


wow....its like Shakespeare has come to life once again.....keep it up

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Anish said:


> Where is the claim for that mentioned in title?
> His wife said she hasn't talked for one day which doesn't prove he is missing. BSF official statement is he has been transferred.BSF has also mentioned where & the designation he has been transferred to
> So how come you are vindicating the title?


Wtf is the matter with you? Did I write the article? I am just the messenger. Go shoot the original author.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PïXëL

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> SEE THIS IS WHAT YOU SHITY PEOPLE ARE WHEN YOU ARE UNABLE TO MAKE OTHER BELIEVES ON YOUR LIES YOU *** HOLES START SHOWING YOUR OKAT BY ABUSIVE WORDS GO ON RANDIYAN I KNOW HOW SHITTY YOU ARE


Don't fart from mouth kid.
You be like you lost your goat..


----------



## Anish

rott said:


> Wtf is the matter with you? *Did I write the article?* I am just the messenger. Go shoot the original author.



Ok highbrow.You have proved your point..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PïXëL

rott said:


> Wtf is the matter with you? Did I write the article? I am just the messenger. Go shoot the original author.


Don't humiliate yourself..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

PïXëL said:


> Don't humiliate yourself..


Coming from you?


----------



## Zen0

Spreading b.s. propaganda, he was transferred. His wife didn't talk to him for not even freaking 24 hours .


A enquire has been ordered by the government .



rott said:


> Coming from you?


Your avatar is a dog m8 , you humiliate yourself every time you post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PïXëL

rott said:


> Coming from you?


You definitely have got the plausible point within trolling.
Don't need to make playful antic to camouflage ignominy.. 
CIAO idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

Zen0 said:


> Spreading b.s. propaganda, he was transferred. His wife didn't talk to him for not even freaking 24 hours .
> 
> 
> A enquire has been ordered by the government .
> 
> 
> Your avatar is a dog m8 , you humiliate yourself every time you post


Why are you being defensive? Burnol? 



PïXëL said:


> You definitely have got the plausible point within trolling.
> Don't need to make playful antic to camouflage ignominy..
> CIAO idiot.


Lol, you need to stop crying. Aren't you a grown man yet?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mamluk

Zen0 said:


> Spreading b.s. propaganda, he was transferred. His wife didn't talk to him for not even freaking 24 hours .



They don't say where they transferred him. Probably to prison and torture cell.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## grey boy 2

Well, isn't she kinda of a white Indian lady? why would she let herself to be exposed to the public to begin with?
Hmmm, best of luck to her and husband

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

PïXëL said:


> Don't fart from mouth kid.
> You be like you lost your goat..



NAH ITS YOUR HABIT BESIDES I LIKE COW INSTEAD OF GOAT

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

grey boy 2 said:


> Well, isn't she kinda of a white Indian lady? why would she let herself to be exposed to the public to begin with?
> Hmmm, best of luck to her and husband


I have no clue as to why so much insecurity amongst some Indian members. It's was sympathetic post from my end. But somehow, I managed to get on their nerves.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PïXëL

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> NAH ITS YOUR HABIT BESIDES I LIKE COW INSTEAD OF GOAT


Good luck with your adventure.I heard lots about animal abuse in Pakistan..


----------



## rott

PïXëL said:


> Good luck with your adventure.I heard lots about animal abuse in Pakistan..


Stop crying buddy. It's time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

rott said:


> I have no clue as to why so much insecurity amongst some Indian members. It's was sympathetic post from my end. But somehow, I managed to get on their nerves.



Bro, "Education" matters, i've seen it all in my hometown HK, how those Indian "faked asylum seekers" natural born criminals behaved, night and day different with the educated rich high caste local Indians whom are well known model citizens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PïXëL

Anish said:


> Ok highbrow.You have proved your point..


Lol That's the excuse of dog meat eaters.
He posted the whole articled & justifying all over the comment section & lastly he broke his seal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rott

grey boy 2 said:


> Bro, "Education" matters, i've seen it all in my hometown HK, how those Indian "faked asylum seekers" natural born criminals behaved, night and day different with the educated rich high caste local Indians whom are well known model citizens


Some of the pdf members seems pretty educated according to me. But their insecurity just blows me off. Did you notice them crying? 
Especially @PïXëL




PïXëL said:


> Lol That's the excuse of dog meat eaters.
> He posted the whole articled & justifying all over the comment section & lastly he broke his seal..


Buddy, in fact it was a sympathetic post. I feel sorry for the soldier. I want him to be alright and I wanted Indian members' opinion but didn't expect a backlash with insecurity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## punit

CHINESE preaching about govt regulation, freedom of speech and blah blah blah .. irony must have died multiple time in multiple rebirth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kṣamā

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> AND NOW THEY HAVE PIC OF HIS WIFE AND SHE IS BEAUTIFUL NOW SHE IS IN BIG DANGER AS MANY GAYDIANS WILL TRY TO RAPE HER BY GIVING EXCUSE THAT HIS HUSBAND IS TRAITOR AND THEY BOTH DESERVE PUNISHMENT
> 
> MAY GOD SAVE HER


Sorry Mr. ViolatedMullah but here on this side of border we do not tag whistle blower as traitor... as far as his wife is concerned, it's none of your buisness. Maintain atleast human decency or is that against your believe system? Or you do not identify yourself as Homo Sapian? Maybe a Goat then... your partner choices points to this. 


MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> AND BY THE WAY PAKISTAN ARMY DON'T HAVE COMPLAINS LIKE YOURS


 Yup sure, they just find the easy way and surrender 90000 of themselves to handful of Indians. Simple. No complaint, no inquires just plain surrender

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

PïXëL said:


> Good luck with your adventure.I heard lots about animal abuse in Pakistan..





kṣamā said:


> Sorry Mr. ViolatedMullah but here on this side of border we do not tag whistle blower as traitor... as far as his wife is concerned, it's none of your buisness. Maintain atleast human decency or is that against your believe system? Or you do not identify yourself as Homo Sapian? Maybe a Goat then... your partner choices points to this.
> Yup sure, they just find the easy way and surrender 90000 of themselves to handful of Indians. Simple. No complaint, no inquires just plain surrender



IF MY WORRY ABOUT THAT LADY HURT YOU THEN ITS NOT MY FAULT AND ANY ONE WHO KNOWS YOUR COUNTRY WILL WORRY ABOUT HER 

TALKING ABOUT HANDFULL OF GAYDIANS LOL WHAT A JOKE IT WAS YOUR SHITTY ARMY WITH MUKTI BANI COMBINED AND EVEN AFTER THAT WE KICKED YOUR *** AND SOME TIME ITS BETTER TO TAKE ONE STEP BACK TO AVOID BIG DAMAGE WE COULD HAVE KEEP KICKING YOU *** BUT WE ARE NOT RUTHLESS YOU AND YOUR DOGS MUKTI BANI WER KILLING INNOCENTS ON OUR NAME SO WE PULLED OFF SO YOU CAN NOT KILL ON OUR NAME AND BESIDES BANGALIES NOW REALIZED WHAT MISTAKE THEY HAD DONE


----------



## vikata

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> I think he knew the consequences, yet he decided to expose the Indian terrorist forces' corrupt officials. Well done brave jawan.


amazed by the coherence of your thought carry on ....


----------



## ashok321

*Jawan's family rubbishes BSF's claims he is mentally unstable:*

*Why do we treat our soldiers like this?:*

*BSF Jawan Tej Bahadur Is Right, Media Betrayed Him:*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zen0

[USER=25628]@xxx[/USER][{::::::::::::::::::> said:


> They don't say where they transferred him. Probably to prison and torture cell.


And the aliens came and took him to marse , keep your Pakistani soap opera stories to yourself. The article stated he was transferred to the headquarters till the inquiry is completed .



punit said:


> CHINESE preaching about govt regulation, freedom of speech and blah blah blah .. irony must have died multiple time in multiple rebirth.


Its pathetic really. if a Chinese solider did this they imprison him for treason. They care little for life.


----------



## faithfulguy

punit said:


> CHINESE preaching about govt regulation, freedom of speech and blah blah blah .. irony must have died multiple time in multiple rebirth.



The difference is that China has communist dictatorship and people has less freedom. People do get arrested in the middle of the night and disappear forever. India claims to be worlds largest democracy and everyone is free. But people also get arrested and disappear. In terms of free speech that make a difference, neither country is free. But India do tolerate more junk from their media.

India, which supposedly a democracy, is just as oppressive as China in terms of individual freedom.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rott

bdslph said:


> i dont like BSF of what they have done but the thing is that it is there solider and they should take care of him
> wish he comes bak to his wife
> if he is dead then they will make it look like he took drugs and alcohol
> 
> this is what happen in a democratic nation so stop complaning about dictator country


If this is Indian democracy, then we don't want to see a communist India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

*My husband being forced to withdraw his complaint, says BSF jawan's wife :*

*Govt blinks on jawans' videos, promises corrective steps :*

_With another report of "inferior" treatment being meted out to paramilitary jawans coming to light, the government today said it is taking all such incidents seriously and corrective steps are being taken to improve the conditions of service personnel and their food. _

So there is one more complaint.
Means its widespread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ashok321

Most Indians believe this man, except Modi toadies and sheeple...

*Aspirations of the men need to be addressed: CRPF DG:*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tiger Awan

Anish said:


> http://www.thehindu.com/todays-pape...jawan-after-video-on-food/article17020865.ece
> 
> *BSF transfers jawan after video on food*
> 
> *Get a life Chinese losers*
> 
> 
> 
> *She said "I haven't spoken to my husband since yesterday evening," she wrote Hindi, "and we have no idea where he is or how he is doing."
> Where was it said he is missing?*
> 
> *Read the article before posting something like that..*



Jawan got transferred and family knows nothing about it

Very convenient


----------



## TangoHafs

rott said:


> Tej Bahadur Yadav, the Border Security Force (BSF) jawan who alleged that Indian soldiers are living under deplorable conditions in a Facebook post has gone missing, his wife said.
> In a Facebook post, supposedly posted by the wife on his personal page, she claimed that Yadav has been missing since Monday evening.
> "I haven't spoken to my husband since yesterday evening," she wrote Hindi, "and we have no idea where he is or how he is doing."
> Yadav’s Facebook video describing the problems that soldiers have to go through went viral recently. Home Minister Rajnath Singh also responded to it, saying that a probe was initiated.
> BSF, however, has denied all charges. BSF claimed that Yadav was an alcoholic and a regular offender.



*'My husband being forced to withdraw his complaint’: Tej Bahadur’s wife*


New Delhi::The wife of BSF trooper Tej Bahadur Yadav, who claimed that poor quality food was being served to soldiers on the Line of Control (LoC) Thursday said her husband is being pressurised to withdraw his complaint and apologise.

"He told me that he is being pressurised to take the complaint back, and apologise," Sharmila wife of BSF trooper said.

Earlier on Wednesday, Sharmila backed herb husband while asserting that what he did was not wrong as his intentions were to just bring out the truth.

"What he did is not wrong... he showed the truth. He has just made a demand for good food and 'roti.' To say that he has a mental problem is wrong. If this was true, why was he sent to the border and was put on duty? Why was he not sent for treatment?" Sharmila asked.

The trooper's son also backed him and said that it was not wrong to demand good food.

"How would we otherwise know what is happening. We just want a fair probe and justice," he said.

The BSF earlier on Tuesday said the jawan was court-martialled in 2010 for indiscipline and aiming a gun at a senior officer even as it assured of a thorough probe into his allegations.

He said the soldier was allowed to stay in the force on humanitarian grounds.



rott said:


> Tej Bahadur Yadav, the Border Security Force (BSF) jawan who alleged that Indian soldiers are living under deplorable conditions in a Facebook post has gone missing, his wife said.
> In a Facebook post, supposedly posted by the wife on his personal page, she claimed that Yadav has been missing since Monday evening.
> "I haven't spoken to my husband since yesterday evening," she wrote Hindi, "and we have no idea where he is or how he is doing."
> Yadav’s Facebook video describing the problems that soldiers have to go through went viral recently. Home Minister Rajnath Singh also responded to it, saying that a probe was initiated.
> BSF, however, has denied all charges. BSF claimed that Yadav was an alcoholic and a regular offender.



*'My husband being forced to withdraw his complaint’: Tej Bahadur’s wife*


New Delhi::The wife of BSF trooper Tej Bahadur Yadav, who claimed that poor quality food was being served to soldiers on the Line of Control (LoC) Thursday said her husband is being pressurised to withdraw his complaint and apologise.

"He told me that he is being pressurised to take the complaint back, and apologise," Sharmila wife of BSF trooper said.
'My husband being forced to withdraw his complaint’: Tej Bahadur’s wife


New Delhi::The wife of BSF trooper Tej Bahadur Yadav, who claimed that poor quality food was being served to soldiers on the Line of Control (LoC) Thursday said her husband is being pressurised to withdraw his complaint and apologise.

"He told me that he is being pressurised to take the complaint back, and apologise," Sharmila wife of BSF trooper said.

Earlier on Wednesday, Sharmila backed herb husband while asserting that what he did was not wrong as his intentions were to just bring out the truth.

"What he did is not wrong... he showed the truth. He has just made a demand for good food and 'roti.' To say that he has a mental problem is wrong. If this was true, why was he sent to the border and was put on duty? Why was he not sent for treatment?" Sharmila asked.

The trooper's son also backed him and said that it was not wrong to demand good food.

"How would we otherwise know what is happening. We just want a fair probe and justice," he said.

The BSF earlier on Tuesday said the jawan was court-martialled in 2010 for indiscipline and aiming a gun at a senior officer even as it assured of a thorough probe into his allegations.

He said the soldier was allowed to stay in the force on humanitarian grounds.

Earlier on Wednesday, Sharmila backed herb husband while asserting that what he did was not wrong as his intentions were to just bring out the truth.

"What he did is not wrong... he showed the truth. He has just made a demand for good food and 'roti.' To say that he has a mental problem is wrong. If this was true, why was he sent to the border and was put on duty? Why was he not sent for treatment?" Sharmila asked.

The trooper's son also backed him and said that it was not wrong to demand good food.

"How would we otherwise know what is happening. We just want a fair probe and justice," he said.

The BSF earlier on Tuesday said the jawan was court-martialled in 2010 for indiscipline and aiming a gun at a senior officer even as it assured of a thorough probe into his allegations.

He said the soldier was allowed to stay in the force on humanitarian grounds.


----------



## ashok321

So true!


'Why give my husband a gun if he’s unstable'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The_Showstopper

ashok321 said:


> So true!
> 
> 
> 'Why give my husband a gun if he’s unstable'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## friendly_troll96

bahut "tej" aur "bahadur" bn ra tha.ab sirf "yad"av reh gya.


----------



## ashok321

*Delhi HC to hear on January 16 the plea against alleged poor quality of food being served to BSF troopers.*


----------



## ashok321

I wrote to PM about ill-treatment to a soldier, now facing seniors' actions : Army jawan in moving video jantakareporter.com/india/video-ar…


----------



## Rajkumar

MIR RAZA HUSSAIN said:


> AND NOW THEY HAVE PIC OF HIS WIFE AND SHE IS BEAUTIFUL NOW SHE IS IN BIG DANGER AS MANY GAYDIANS WILL TRY TO RAPE HER BY GIVING EXCUSE THAT HIS HUSBAND IS TRAITOR AND THEY BOTH DESERVE PUNISHMENT
> 
> MAY GOD SAVE HER



Since you are so sure about the sexual orientation of Indians , you would be totally ready to leave your sister for one night with me to prove your point. Right ? 

ohh i forgot, your sister would not feel secure around you


----------



## MIR RAZA HUSSAIN

Rajkumar said:


> Since you are so sure about the sexual orientation of Indians , you would be totally ready to leave your sister for one night with me to prove your point. Right ?
> 
> ohh i forgot, your sister would not feel secure around you



I KNOW WHAT YOU DO WITH YOUR MOTHERS AND SISTERS SO DON'T BARK HEAR 
BTW SEND THEM TO ME THEY WILL BE MUCH SECURE HERE AS WE RESPECT OUR MOTHERS AND SISTERS AND DON'T RAPE LIKE YOU *** HOLES DO


----------

